# BFP 16 days after Hcg trigger injection



## chookster (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

I've been lurking on this site for a while now - mainly obsessing over descriptions of symtoms people have had before they got their  !!  
 to everyone here - it helps so much to read that people are going through the same monthly rollarcoaster.

My cycle on clomid is pretty regular at 28 days. This time round during the 2WW - I can't explain it..... but I've felt different and a lot of the symptoms I've been reading about do seem to fit. I got a BFP on CD27 (faint), another BFP on CD28 (faint) and again today CD29 (much stronger - almost as strong as the reference line!!!) After 2 years of BFNs I can't really believe it when the 2nd line keeps appearing!! 

I'm really worried though as I had the Hcg trigger jab 16 days ago (on CD 14) - could it still be in my system? I'm due to go and get a blood test next week. Just wondering what people think - would 16 days be enough to have got it out of my system (5000iu jab)?

So so scared to get my hopes up - we only have one more go on the clomid.........


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Chookster ~ welcome to FF 

I would say a definate wooooooohooooo is in order.....16 days is easily enough time for 5000iu to be well out of your system 

Congratulations 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

The trigger is GONE, gone, gone by now!! You are preggers, lady!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I agree with the others - Congratulations!       If you still can't believe it see if you can get a blood test.

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

We got our first ever (& one and only) BFP on day 11 so it was out of my system by day 11 if not earlier so would say that you can safely say that you are PREGNANT   

I still had a blood test at the clinic to have it confirmed as I was too shocked to believe it was true but it was and our georgeous little men are now alomst 21 months old and fast asleep in their beds   

Congratulations & Enjoy


----------



## chookster (Feb 13, 2009)

to you all! Thankyou so much for the lovely replies.

We are going for the blood tests first thing Monday - so     they do confirm a  

Just tested again and the result line is now as strong as the ref line    

Thanks again for your replies  x x x x x


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Chookster congratulations!!!!!!  

I tested early and when I spoke to the nurse at my clinic (the Lister) she said that the hcg would have left my system within 7 days.  Most people say 14 days but either way I'd say your defo pregnant - congratulations!!!


----------

